# Some paper note



## Lula (Sep 12, 2004)

I found this......


I got home
I was feeling sad
I lay down on the floor
and my head was spinning
for a minute I felt 
like I was alone

my tears start falling

I saw my reflection
I didn't recognized myself
the tears were falling harder and harder

I get up and sat on my bed
starting feeling unconfortable
I didn't liked my clothes

I rushed to the bathroom 
took my clothes off
I looked in the mirror
I felt alone
again

 Why do I feel these things?

Again my face was wet and warm
my heart was beating fast
my body was shaking
.........

I closed my eyes 
turned around
and went to the shower

As the water started falling down
on my body
I realized 
why was I feeling these things

I simply 

MISS YOU 







(maybe not the best translation....)


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2004)

Aw...that's so sad!  I know that exact feeling!


----------



## Lula (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah .... thats seems to be the feeling ....


----------

